# Indian River Lagoon pre-Turkey Day jaunt (11/21)



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Since I had the day off and would be heading inland for the weekend I decided to make my first cold water yak trip of the season. I donned my sweater and water proof pants and boots. I went out to a spot in the river full of spoil islands and next to a nice little creek that bears a drop off known to hold trout, reds, and flatties. I rigged up my yak with my newly modified outrigger bearing milkcrate and went off. 








I was interested if I'd calculated my new outrigger length correctly to avoid tangles so I towed a suspended twitchbait and live finger mullet during a beautiful sunrise. The outriggers worked so I'm ready for multi bait trolls in the future. With that I pulled in the twitch bait and began catsing the near shore grassbeds ahead of the creek. The action was slow with some sluggish bites but no commitment. I slowed the retrieve and added more pauses and by that time the wind pulled me to drop off and I got nailed. It was this scrappy little jumping 16" ladyfish. Not the customer I was hoping for at the drop off but killed the skunk.








I caught another one of these and decided to move upwind of the drop off, anchor, and cast with the wind for long retrieves along either side of the drop off at the river mouth. That finally nailed this dink (10.5") of one of the species I was targeting.








After trying and failing to get any more hits I went up the creek and then tried various bottom baits and combos along the grassbeds with not even a hit. I decided to yak the choppy channel (winds were getting bigger) and try the islands which have nice flats and drop offs. Along the way it turns out in the year since I've come here a sailboat sank. Only it's forward railing was exposed with buckets to warn boaters of the hazard. Now my spot has a nice bit of structure. Sadly no takers on the wreck, but plenty of sheepies nibbling barnacles. Looks like next time I'm bringing some crabs.








The islands were mostly a disappointment. I had finiky taps, but no real hits, even on Gulp. So I beached on the island to just scout around and enjoy the bright warm sun and nice scenery. I took the time to do some photography instead of the other islands and sailboats in this windy nasty river. Sailboats were everywhere and moving fast.








As I walked back to my yak I got lucky enough to stumble upon this osprey on a dead tree eating a mullet at the point of the island.








I decided since the wind was only going to get worse I should head in and call this trip. Fish were less than cooperative on the chilly morning, but the scenery and wildlife was worth the paddle.
tight lines fellas


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Didn't know you were a 'Yak Man...

I just found me somebody to show me around the 'Goon next Spring...

Nice report as usual, Aaron.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I gotta get a yak...
That is it .... I am saving...
Great report!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

nice report

soon to be paddling spruce creek


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Your reports are always good reads. Thanks for taking the time and glad you were able to enjoy being out on the Yak! You'll catch 'em next time!:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Looks like ya had a great day.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's one thing I love about yak fishing.... the scenery, wildlife, and paddle alone make getting skunked not all that bad


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and maybe we should set up a yak trip to Spruce Creek or somwhere there abouts. Some other yak buddies said the flatties are thick in that creek near the bridges and docks there and I wouldn't mind scoring some for the dinner plate and have a group yak excursion. I've only been doing solo trips since I got the yak a few years back. Keep me posted if we want to get something in the works.


----------

